# adrian flux



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

i have just bought my 33 gtst off of my father in law, sitting in my garage 

but at the end of last month i rang around to get insurance quotes 

adrian flux quoted me at £2300 ish tpft 

at 19 years old i was over the moon with this

that meant a £240ish deposit 

yet i have called up now to make sure the price still stands as i will be taking th policy on by tuesday at the latest 
and it has raised to £2800 with a £370 deposit ..seemingly because of an interest change from january to feb 

at the end of the day im going to have to just bite the bullet and accept it but no happy about that jump AT ALL


----------



## MartinGT (Feb 5, 2009)

haha, I would be chuffed with both those prices at 19. I got my first car at 19 and paid £2600........... on a 1.6 8v Astra uke:


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

jamo said:


> i have just bought my 33 gtst off of my father in law, sitting in my garage
> 
> but at the end of last month i rang around to get insurance quotes
> 
> ...


Hiya,

If you would like to pm me your reference number and a contact telephone number then I will look into this for you and arrange for someone to call you back.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## JEB (Aug 19, 2007)

I would have a dam good phone around for more quotes before i paid that, there must be more companies out there that would entertain your needs.
Look in the back of Redline or Banzi and call everyone of them. Good Luck


----------



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

cheers for the heads up man, but i have, and aflux are the only ones willing to insure me (apart from a few silly quotes)

as i said i was happy with the quote but just miffed at that increase in a matter or 2 weeks


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

each quote should be valid for a certain period of time?! id jump on them about that as that is stupid!

my mate was quoted 2k on an s3 at 18 which obviously was a mistake but they honoured it as they had quoted it!


----------



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

well as mentioned above dan is going to have a look into it for me 
which i really appreciate 

top bloke


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

oops that will teach me for not reading everything! good luck with it matey


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

jamo - you have a pm!
Dan


----------



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

to let you guys know 

dan did as promised and got onto the case about this and this morning i received a call from someone called matthew on the underwriting floor who i spoke to originally a month ago (which i really appreciate speaking to the same guy) and my quote has been returned to the original price 

so as soon as the money from a recent sale hits my bank (next couple of days) i will be laying down my deposit and taking out the insurance


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

thats good then, did you find out why it went up in the first place?
how long before you wanted to go ahead with it did you get the quote?


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Adrian Flux are shit, avoid them at all costs!!


----------



## skylion (Apr 1, 2007)

I was with Adrian Flux for 6+ years, then my friend whose into drifting recommended A-Plan. I rang them, and they were a lot cheaper - just another broker, my actual policy is with QBE (australian firm) it was cheaper than Adrian Flux. 

They won't insure anything but my Skyline, my Cayenne is insured through Adrian Flux because hands down they are better than anyone else, but heavily modified try a-plan.. If you need the number I can find my insurance certificate and send it to you, just PM me.

Cheers and Good Luck..


----------



## princess skyla (Oct 11, 2007)

I think that is good for your age i no people who have been turned down by other companies telling them to come back when they are 25. My husband has just had a brilliant quote from adrian flux and are now insured with them.
If it wasnt for them i dont think the car would be on the road.


----------



## joe588 (Mar 10, 2009)

Have you tried eCar? They've just quoted me 1350 on a standard GTR at 21, licence for 3.5 years and 2 years NCB. Lowest risk postcode and no accidents/convictions/points.


----------



## v-spec ste (Nov 20, 2007)

Just renewed with adrian flux
£650 fully comp, mods, 32 and 7 years ncd on a r33 gtr v-spec:thumbsup:


----------

